# Portland to Manzanita - Hy6, Trask or Nestucca river road?



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Hey all,
Friday I'm riding to the coast. Still putting the final touches into my route and really can't decide between three:

1) Trask Road: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31453551 with a nice write-up here: Oregon Bikepacking – Trask

2) Via Hy6: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31453554 (this is the "default" in ridewithgps)

3) add 30+ miles and do the Nestucca river road (done this before, lovely, but dips way south)

I'm intrigued, but a little unsure of the Trask route as I know there is a lot of gravel and I will be traveling solo. It's hunting season so there will be folks there, in the event of an emergency (i'll leave my fur coat at home). Hy 6 is probably fine, but the highest traffic and lowest fun-factor.

Thoughts?

Thoughts on the three?


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

So, not a lot of input here. I ended up riding Hy6 and basically the route I linked. I did end up adding a few miles with a trip around Forest Grove. I was tired after 130 miles and well ready for beer & clam chowder. 

Overall the trip was good. Being Friday traffic was not real heavy. There were, however, many log trucks and 18 wheelers that I had to be really attentive to. I pulled off the road multiple times after hearing them coming up behind me. With the shoulder width and debris I would not recommend this route for a beginner. The 40 mile descent to the coast was nice though.


----------

